# MAJOR Phosphate Issue...HELP!



## azzazal (Dec 27, 2007)

so, i tested my Phosphate levels after getting my algae problem under control.
it's 10+!!
so I added Fluval Lab Series Phosphate Remover to my Fluval 405.
it's been a week and no change in the levels
i think i added enough...
I have a 25 gallon tank so I added 25 grams as it calls for 1 gram per 1 gallon.
the ph is at 6.6 and ammonia, nitrate and nitrite is all at 0.
I put the bag in the second level from the top.

any thoughts? rayer:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Your phosphate test kit is probably worthless. Unless you calibrate it with water having a known concentration of phosphate in it the readings mean nothing.

Phosphate above 10 ppm isn't a problem in any case. The plants will soon consume it so it is back to the 1-2 ppm that is generally considered the optimum. Phosphate doesn't cause algae in an aquarium.


----------



## azzazal (Dec 27, 2007)

i also tested the tap water, since that's the water i put in the tank, it's at 0.
so, i guess there's something in the tank causing it.
i cut back on the food and the algae seems to be almost gone.
thanks to either my scrubbing, the sae or the flag fish.

but i wonder if it's ok to leave the phosphate well over the max


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You haven't mentioned plants. I assume this is a planted aquarium? What fertilizing do you do?


----------



## azzazal (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry...
It's a 25 gallon tank. It's deeper then it is wide.
I have a Coralife light with 65W bulb in it. for the back
and a Lifeglow2 15W for the front.
No algea problems for the year it's been up and running.

There's about 3 inches of Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate

Yes, planted...

nothing wonderful or amazing...pretty basic...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a very nice look! And, those plants should be consuming phosphate about as fast as you can get it from anything in the tank, assuming the tank isn't short of nitrates. Those plants need both to grow well. They may be relying upon what is in the Eco Complete substrate for now.


----------



## azzazal (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks.
the nitrates is at 0
i'm thinking maybe i need more plants.
i had to cut back on a lot and get rid of most cause of the algae.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Like you, at one time I pointed the finger at phosphates as the cause of algae without knowing any better even when experienced members told me that phosphates don't cause algae. So, I decided to run my own little experiment on 10 gallon tank. Using calibrated nitrate and phosphate test kits I tested water parameters monthly. Each and every time the phosphate levels were through the roof 5+ ppm., largely owing to the fact that my tap water was really high in phosphates. 6 months later, my phosphates are still 5+ ppm and I don't have any of the algae that people blame phosphates on.

Sorry, high phosphates do not cause algae, it is a myth. And if you are not convinced set up a seperate tank, pack it full of plants, fertilize it, ensure adequate lighting, and inject with 30 ppm c02, and then pump it full of phosphates. Then tell me if you get algae or not? You might be surprised with what you find.


----------



## azzazal (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks. i dont mind if the levels are high, as along as it doesn't affect anything. the algae seems to be undercontrol. so i'm awaiting the plants to grown back after i cut them down, well, they were 20" and now are 10" high.


----------

